# Vodafone - Willkommen im Informationszeitalter!



## haudraufundschluss (10 Mai 2017)

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Vodafone-Kunde und hat mich um Hilfe gebeten:

Ihm ist jetzt zum 2. Mal die Fritz!-Box abgeraucht, mit der über seinen Kabelnanschluss das Internet nutzt. Und auch telefoniert. Und damit der Spaß noch etwas größer wird: Trotz 99,XX% Netzabdeckung hat er an seinem Wohnort keinen Mobilfunkempfang. Sein Mobilfunkanbieter hat das so gelöst: Er hat ihm eine Femtozelle zur Verfügung gestellt. Die im Moment auch nicht funktioniert, weil die Fritz!-Box ja abgeraucht ist.

Will er spontan zu Hause telefonieren, muss er jetzt erst mal ein gutes Stück den Berg hinauf kraxeln. Das hält zumindest fit. Lustig wird das immer dann, wenn ein Vodafone-Mitarbeiter in der Hotline etwas am Kabelanschluss testen möchte. Das geht dann logischerweise nicht und man kann auch nicht noch mal anrufen, wenn man in der Nähe des Kabelmodems ist. Der gemeine Hotline-Mitarbeiter versteht das aber nicht.

Damit es noch etwas witziger wird: Mein Bekannter ist Geschäftskunde, betreibt ein Gewerbe, das an unserer Grundversorgung beteiligt ist und hat in seinem Wohnhaus ein Büro. Mit zwei Arbeitsplätzen, die derzeit nicht genutzt werden können. Bei ihm ist es auch nicht unüblich, Geschäftpapiere per Faksimile zu übertragen. Was im Moment nicht geht. Er ist also etwas aufgeschmissen.

Der Vodafone-Kundenservice ist nicht der schnellste. Beim letzten Mal hat es 8 Tage gedauert, bis sich ein Techniker erbarmt hat und die Box tauschte. Inzwischen sind die Kabelrouter von AVM aber frei erhältlich und deswegen habe ich meinem Bekannten geraten, sich direkt eine Box im freien Handel zu besorgen. Die kam gestern mit der Post. Vodafone hat es übrigens gestern auch geschafft, an Tag 5 des Ausfalls, einen neuen Kabelrouter an den Paketdienst übergeben.

Er hat aber schon seine eigene Box und kann jetzt auch wieder ins Internet. Irgendwie. Er kann das auch nutzen. Aber alles, was er derzeit sieht, ist eine Portalseite von Vodafone, die gerne einen Aktivierungscode hätte. Was ja noch kein Beinbruch ist. Den kann man nämlich über einen Button beantragen und dann erhält man den.

Per Post.

In den nächsten 2 bis 3 Tagen.

Also muss die Hotline helfen: 5 Anrufe, 5 unterschiedliche Aussagen. Im Kern läuft es aber auf folgenden Ansatz hinaus. Sobald der Aktivierungscode erzeugt ist, kann ein Hotline-Mitarbeiter das zugehörige Schreiben in der Historie des Kunden einsehen und den Aktivierungscode auf dem kleinen Dienstweg am Telefon durchgeben.

Wie das passiert, kann ich mir noch nicht genau erklären. Ich vermute, dass Vodafone dafür eine spezielle Abteilung hat, in der besonders geschulte Mitarbeiter mit zehnseitigen Würfeln Codes von besonderer Güte und Schönheit generieren. Haben sie einen passenden Code für den Kunden erzeugt, schreiben sie den Kunden an. Ich hege die leise Hoffnung, dass der Code bereits erzeugt ist und dem Mitarbeiter nur noch die passende Grußformel fehlt, damit er das Schreiben auf den Weg bringen kann...


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2017)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...kann ein Hotline-Mitarbeiter das zugehörige Schreiben in der Historie des Kunden einsehen und den Aktivierungscode auf dem kleinen Dienstweg am Telefon durchgeben.


Das stimmt, habe ich neulich erst erlebt. Nur der Anschlussinhaber sollte bei dem Telefonat anwesend sein, da man ihn sprechen möchte und er zur Authentifizierung einige persönliche Daten angeben muss.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Mai 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das stimmt, habe ich neulich erst erlebt. Nur der Anschlussinhaber sollte bei dem Telefonat anwesend sein, da man ihn sprechen möchte und er zur Authentifizierung einige persönliche Daten angeben muss.


Man ist da vollständig der Arbeitslust und Willkür der Hotline-Mitarbeiter ausgeliefert. Mein Bekannter wechselt jetzt wieder den Provider, weil er sich das schlicht nicht leisten kann.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Juni 2017)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Man ist da vollständig der Arbeitslust und Willkür der Hotline-Mitarbeiter ausgeliefert. Mein Bekannter wechselt jetzt wieder den Provider, weil er sich das schlicht nicht leisten kann.


Nein, tut er doch nicht - Das ganze ist ein Treppenwitz...

Den Aktivierungscode hat er nach der Box im "Schnellverfahren" per SMS erhalten.
Im Gespräch mit einem Hotline-Mitarbeiter hat er dann feststellen müssen, dass der Anschluss zwar auf seine Firma läuft, aber bei Vodafone als Privatkundenanschluss geführt wird. Was zu längeren Reaktionszeiten etc. im Störfall führt.

Das hat er heute Vormittag ändern wollen. Ich habe das Gespräch live miterleben dürfen:
Die Hotline-Mitarbeiterin hat ihm dann erklärt, wie die Umstellung laufen wird. Er erhält von Vodafone eine Homebox 3, weil Geschäftskunden die kriegen. Die muss er dann in Betrieb nehmen, kann dann aber im Anschluss wieder seine eigene Box verwenden. Er hat noch mit der Mitarbeiterin rumgeflachst, weil das beim letzten Mal so dämlich gelaufen ist und dass er, weil Firma, auf den Anschluss angewiesen ist. Innerhalb eines Tages sei alles erledigt, so die Hotline-Mitarbeiterin.

Fix ist Vodafone ja. 15 Minuten später hat er mich auf dem Handy angerufen: Sein Internet funktioniert nicht mehr. Er wird auf die Portalseite geleitet und dort wird ein Aktivierungscode verlangt...


----------



## klausp (7 Juni 2017)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Nein, tut er doch nicht - Das ganze ist ein Treppenwitz...
> 
> 15 Minuten später hat er mich auf dem Handy angerufen: Sein Internet funktioniert nicht mehr. Er wird auf die Portalseite geleitet und dort wird ein Aktivierungscode verlangt...




Vielleicht ist das ein Fall für "Markt mischt sich ein" (läuft glaube ich im WDR-Fernsehen).


----------

